

Metcalfe's Law is Wrong - aston
http://spectrum.ieee.org/print/4109

======
hussong
Excellent article, though the headline looked a bit flamebaity at first.

The author's main point: the growth of a network's value can be better
approximated by n log(n) than by Metcalfe's n²-n.

Looking at online communities and social networks, I would even go so far as
to say that their value function looks more like a bell curve (taking into
account negative factors like spam, scoundrels and stupidity). Anybody still
on Usenet?

------
pius
Too bad Spectrum articles don't have abstracts.

